
Show HN: Clusterman – Manage server clusters remotely - clusterman
https://www.clusterman.com/
======
clusterman
Hello there. I created Clusterman to better manage my server clusters.
Currently, it's doing a bunch of tasks for my websites, like auto set up
servers, install firewall rules, run git pull on webhook, manage and transfer
files, etc.

Check it out :-)

